# لماذا السلامة مهمة في مكان العمل؟



## يا الغالي (16 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعتقد البعض إن الحوادث المهنية من القضاء والقدر ولا يمكن تجنبها. بينما ينظر الأخر بان إدارة السلامة هي ميزانية إضافية غير الشركة ولا داعي لها. في ما نجد بعض مشرفي ينظر إلى مسئولي السلامة بأنهم معطلين العمل. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سؤالي هنا: كيف نرد على من يقول بان: [/FONT]
1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلامة خسارة للشركة بكون لها ميزانية إضافية على الشركة.[/FONT]
2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ان الحوادث من قضاء الله سبحانه وتعالى ومن قدره.[/FONT]

3-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التزم بالسلامة هو تعطيل للعمل. [/FONT]
4-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ان السلامة ليس مفيدة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وشكرا [/FONT]


----------



## يا الغالي (25 مارس 2013)

توضح الدورة المجانية التالية اهمية السلامة المهنية في بيئة العمل من منظور عواقب الحوادث







رابط تحميل الدورة


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (27 مارس 2013)

بارك الله جهودكم 
جوزيتم خيرا


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]مشكور اخى [/FONT]


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله بكم
مشكور أخي العزيز
ملف رائع


----------

